# MY beretta PX4 Storm and New APX Full Size 40. S&W



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just picked up the APX will try it out tomorrow


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Oh no ... you went to The Dark Side of striker weapons!
Well, at least it's a Beretta.

(congrats on your purchase)


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice! I have a Px4 compact in .40 SW myself. Great shooter!


----------

